# Church Unity and When to Leave a Church



## N. Eshelman (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been having a discussion with a friend who is courting the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland. We disagree on some principles of unity and separation. Here are some of my thoughts. I would appreciate any feedback or correction from the Word of God. 

In His Bonds,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 21, 2008)

Some resources against separatism and schism.
Naphtali Press » Schism & Separatism


----------



## MW (Feb 21, 2008)

Valid points. The a Brakel statement is sadly true. Chris has linked to what I would consider must-reading on the subject. Much confusion exists because people don't distinguish degrees of separation.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you both. I pray that we all may be one on earth as in heaven.


----------

